# Archibald Alexander



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2005)

Archibald Alexander, American Presbyterian, and first President of Princeton Theological Seminary, was born on April 17, 1772 in Lexington, Virginia and died on October 22, 1851 and is buried at the Princeton Cemetery.

Princeton University was chartered on October 22, 1746.

[Edited on 10-21-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2006)

More biographical information.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 20, 2006)

For those who don't know what Puritan Board member rjlynam looks like, he looks just like Archibald Alexander. Both AA and RJ are great theologians.


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris, you're such a kidder.










I fail to see the resemblance.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 21, 2006)

Bob, don't be silly, that pic is an old one of you when you were an arminian.


----------

